# Tropical Lizards II



## orionmystery (Aug 12, 2014)

Cute little Shahrul's Rock Gecko (Cnemaspis shahruli). Nothern region, Malaysia. ID credit: Mohd Abdul Muin.


Cnemaspis shahruli IMG_2433 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Hemidactylus brookii minus its tail. Penang, Malaysia. ID credit: Mohd Abdul Muin.


Hemidactylus brookii IMG_2425 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a beautiful lizard, Phoxophrys cf. cephalum. Borneo.


Phoxophrys cf. cephalum IMG_2404 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Phoxophrys cf. cephalum IMG_2399 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Beautiful lizard, Phoxophrys cephalum. Sabah (Borneo), Malaysia. 


Phoxophrys cephalum IMG_2333 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Phoxophrys cephalum IMG_2311 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a beautiful gecko: Balu Bow-fingered Gecko  - Cyrtodactylus baluensis. Sabah (Borneo).


Cyrtodactylus baluensis IMG_2123 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Cyrtodactylus baluensis IMG_1944 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

One of my favorite geckos - Malaysia Bow-fingered Gecko/ White-eyed Forest Gecko / Beautiful Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus elok). West Malaysia.


Cyrtodactylus elok IMG_1297 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Cyrtodactylus elok IMG_1296 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a handsome male Great Angle-head lizard (Gonocephalus grandis). Selangor, Malaysia.


Gonocephalus grandis IMG_1276 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## G2Photo (Aug 23, 2014)

3,7,9,and 11 are my favorites. Awesome shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 24, 2014)

G2Photo said:


> 3,7,9,and 11 are my favorites. Awesome shots!



Thank you, G2Photo.


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow you saved the best for last!  I really like the gecko close-ups as well


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 9, 2014)

I love your shots man! I was replicating the advice you gave me on using flash to get a dark background, although the flash was very harsh and the result not nearly as pleasing, I bet you use a diffuser of some sort. A lot to learn from you.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

7 is so funny)) great job!


----------

